# Ad redirects from CR forum on iPhone



## rs (Oct 13, 2015)

I've got two iPhones (work phone and my own), and both have recently started redirecting to ad sites when browsing the CR forum. This has made the site largely unusable for me from a mobile device.

Is anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2015)

Was not having any issues as of yesterday.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2015)

I have not seen this, but touching the wrong area on the screen does this for me, no matter what site.


----------



## Zv (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh my god the redirects are driving me insane. Please admin do something about them. I'm using an iPhone 6 and I tried blocking access to some of the servers that redirect but there are far too many! 

I've switched to Chrome browser now and so far it's calmed down. Safari is only good if I disable JavaScript but I need that for the 100 other websites that I use. 

The other day I couldn't even get onto this page to gripe about it as it would just keep redirecting! 

Frustrated please help!


----------



## tomscott (Oct 14, 2015)

Ive been having this issue through numerous thread for a couple of weeks very frustrating. Happens on my iPad too.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 14, 2015)

I'll forward this thread to my ad guys.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 14, 2015)

Ad guys are on it and apologize.. Sometimes these annoyances get through approval.


----------



## Mickat (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure if anyone is still experiencing this but just having a browse through some topics and ads automatically redirect me, using iPhone.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 26, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Not sure if anyone is still experiencing this but just having a browse through some topics and ads automatically redirect me, using iPhone.



Hey... I'll look into this.


----------



## rs (Oct 30, 2015)

The redirects are back at full force again today


----------



## Mickat (May 12, 2016)

This has started happening again, can't view front page of CR without it redirecting to ads on my iPhone!


----------



## Zv (May 13, 2016)

I use AdBlock app but it only works with Safari. So now I've switched back to Safari as the stupid redirects were invading Chrome. So far no issues with the ad block.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2016)

Front page loads fine for me, no ads. Current iOS on both an iPhone 6 and an iPhone 6s.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 13, 2016)

Mobile ads are annoying for this. I'll contact the people that handle my ad network stuff. I guess turning off mobile ads altogether is an option.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2016)

If it's affecting some and not others, it's likely content specific – and content is driven by a user's browsing/searching history.


----------



## Mickat (May 13, 2016)

CR is my go to for when I'm on lunch break at work usually so I had it happening to me for a couple of days but all is good now and haven't had anything pop up.

Neuro, I am us an iPhone 5 with current iOS. I'll clear the search/browse and see if that helps as well.


----------



## Zv (May 14, 2016)

The redirect seems to be coming from oc.adsrocket.net and it opens up the App Store to what seems like random apps, some of them well known ones like Twitter and Facebook. Since I already have Facebook installed it can't be all that user specific. It seems entirely random. Hope this info helps.


----------



## Zv (May 14, 2016)

I just scrolled down my chrome browsing history and found this. This was a bad day! All of these except CR were redirects.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 14, 2016)

tried my iPhone, no redirects, but plenty of ads. Just the usual ones though.


----------

